# Teflon tape on gas pipe



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone know the reason why they say you can't use teflon on gas pipe? I have never found anything on this in any code book, but I have had inspectors tell me they will not allow it.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

You can use the yellow tape. What I been told something in the chemical make up makes it combust. That's what I been told


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Teflon does not support combustion, sounds like ill informed inspectors using their "power".....go figure!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I guess I should go back to the 1000's of jobs I have installed gas pipe with teflon tape and remove it all:whistling2:. Does anyone have any documentation for this combustible teflon tape .


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought it had something to do with improper installation and plugged orifices.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

U666A said:


> I thought it had something to do with improper installation and plugged orifices.


Its OK here if its OK with the manufacturer and see government making a law for the idiots out there. The problem I see isn't due to the initial start up its from taking it apart and not making sure the stragglers are out before reworking it.

What I have never read is why the thicker mill yellow tape as apposed to the standard tape. I don't think its anything special like tape used for O2.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

We use the yellow tape on gas. Haven't a clue about the difference in it and and white. I know it's supposed to be bad for the valve's if it gets flakes in them but I'm dogmatic on being positive the tape is never anywhere but on the threads. But that may be a hang-up the inspector has. He might have had a bad experience along the way concerning this.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Here it is fine on natrual gas but not on LP.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Here it is fine on natrual gas but not on LP.


Now that's funny.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I was told the gas will eat the teplon tape. The yellow is formulated for sulphide. I don't know. When I was an inspector I saw guys use it or use it with dope. I never said anything. Didn't have anything in writing


----------



## PCBplumber (Apr 13, 2012)

TruBlu or Megaloc. Get tired of taping fittings, besides gas teflon is annoying to start.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Went googling it..can't find ONE stating reason why white trlfon can't be used on gas piping except those power hungry autorities inspectors keep saying that what they were told by whooo????


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

There is no physical, mechanical or chemical reason that Teflon of any color can not be used for NG or propane. 
I believe it is just an inspector being arbitrary!


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

we where told by wh mfg not to use Teflon tape on gas line due to that it can clog up gas valve causing it to malfunction and void warranty


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> we where told by wh mfg not to use Teflon tape on gas line due to that it can clog up gas valve causing it to malfunction and void warranty


If it installed onto the threads correctly it will not clog up anything, as it will be outside the pipe!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> If it installed onto the threads correctly it will not clog up anything, as it will be outside the pipe!


That's the same for ANY ips pipes!


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I know that but have seen work by people who don't! why not use pipe dope like magaloc or other good brand??


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

U666A said:


> I thought it had something to do with improper installation and plugged orifices.


Exactly.. 50 + psi dosent have a problem pushing it aside.. But 7 IWC don't stand much a chance.. Happens if you wrap it before the 1st thread sometimes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Teflon and dope on gas!!!! Or t+2 dope. Teflon even on diesel piping


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> we where told by wh mfg not to use Teflon tape on gas line due to that it can clog up gas valve causing it to malfunction and void warranty


So can thread sealant.. I have a habit of never putting tape or sealant on the 1st thread.. I have seen both clog orifices .. The worst by far IMO is blue monster tape.. But I love blue magic


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It is usually someone in a rush that mucks it up. Like anticon said don't put it on the first thread and you are good. There is a difference in the green O2 tape so there may be a difference in the yellow but I do not think there is. Anyway isn't the white tape supposed to be the same as the white dope? White dopes are good on all pipe and most any application that we would need it for.


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

The yellow teflon tape is to hard to work with. I prefer the blue monster tape and dope or rector seal dope. Not a big fan of megalock


----------



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been told the Teflon tape could tear away and clog the gas valve oriface.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> White dopes are good


Did you mean...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP8nGNbk7oQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

???
:laughing:


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

Tape and dope on NG any size pipe for me. I've been called on white tape for LP by an inspector and had to re-run a line to a furnace. He told me not to use any tape. Later on I found the yellow tape that says for LP. Still have no Idea why I had to redo line.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JPL said:


> Tape and dope on NG any size pipe for me. I've been called on white tape for LP by an inspector and had to re-run a line to a furnace. He told me not to use any tape. Later on I found the yellow tape that says for LP. Still have no Idea why I had to redo line.


Did you ask him why and prove it??


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Did you ask him why and prove it??


No, I was a little kid back then.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JPL said:


> No, I was a little kid back then.


If that happens again, would you challege him? I would..


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> If that happens again, would you challege him? I would..


Absolutely! Either I'm right, or my dumbass needs to be schooled.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

i was told yellow tape because it won't break down in years to come. true or not i don't know.. the other reason is my boss said so. thats what the inspector whats. do think it has something to surfur in the gas.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't use tape on gas and haven't had trouble.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JK949 said:


> I don't use tape on gas and haven't had trouble.


Same here. None of the tape I refuse to use on gas pipe has ever caused a problem.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

JPL said:


> Tape and dope on NG any size pipe for me. I've been called on white tape for LP by an inspector and had to re-run a line to a furnace. He told me not to use any tape. Later on I found the yellow tape that says for LP. Still have no Idea why I had to redo line.


The ol write and cite it rule should apply here.


----------



## AndrewCopper (Feb 8, 2013)

dmar2053 said:


> Does anyone know the reason why they say you can't use teflon on gas pipe? I have never found anything on this in any code book, but I have had inspectors tell me they will not allow it.



Gas Plumbing is very crucial and dangerous that is why it is not advisable to use teflon tape for safeness. On my opinion much better to replace the gas pipe.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AndrewCopper said:


> Gas Plumbing is very crucial and dangerous that is why it is not advisable to use teflon tape for safeness. On my opinion much better to replace the gas pipe.


Are you really in Australia right now? Because your IP says otherwise......Tick Tock.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have never purchased nor used teflon tape for anything and I seriously doubt that I ever will. However, teflon is not recommended in either tape or liquid form for gas or oil piping because it is possible for small bits of it to enter the pipe and get into the gas valve and plug orifices and internal passages. On oil equipment, if teflon gets into the fuel pump it will destroy the gears because it breaks down into microscopic little balls that are harder than steel. At any rate though, my question is why plumbers would even bother with the crap? but then I wonder why plumbers would install AAV's, flexi-supplies, PEX..........etc:whistling2:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

AndrewCopper said:


> Gas Plumbing is very crucial and dangerous that is why it is not advisable to use teflon tape for safeness. On my opinion much better to replace the gas pipe.


Are you really a plumber ?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Are you really in Australia right now? Because your IP says otherwise......Tick Tock.


Didn't one of the greenlettermen have this as a profile pic at one time? [email protected] maybe?


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I have never purchased nor used teflon tape for anything and I seriously doubt that I ever will. However, teflon is not recommended in either tape or liquid form for gas or oil piping because it is possible for small bits of it to enter the pipe and get into the gas valve and plug orifices and internal passages. On oil equipment, if teflon gets into the fuel pump it will destroy the gears because it breaks down into microscopic little balls that are harder than steel. At any rate though, my question is why plumbers would even bother with the crap? but then I wonder why plumbers would install AAV's, flexi-supplies, PEX..........etc:whistling2:


I understand what your saying with the teflon getting into the gas valve but there are ways to take precautions like starting the tape a thread back, but untill someone can show me in a code book that it is not allowed I will still use it on anything over 3/4. I have had pipe that I have only doped and it has leaked(nothing wrong with the threads or fittings). There is nothing worse then installing hundreds of feet of pipe then having a leak. When i teflon and dope it i know it wont leak. I dont believe it is crap. So you never use teflon on anything???? As for flex supply lines and pex, there is a time and a place for them. The time it takes to run pex compared to copper is not even close. How would you ever win a bid if you said your going to rough a house in copper. Pex is just like anything else you can make it look nice or you can make it look like s***. And why wouldnt you use flex supplies under a sink? I try no to use them on toilets as much, but there is nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Airgap said:


> Are you really in Australia right now? Because your IP says otherwise......Tick Tock.


His language betrays him....he is either a fake or "challenged" but I think he is no Aussie!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Adamche said:


> His language betrays him....he is either a fake or "challenged" but I think he is no Aussie!


I agree with you.

I thought he was good at first, but now not so much.....not too many Aussies have phillipino IP addresses....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I do plenty of lawn irrigation repair from spring on through summer. Not my favorite gig btw. And many plastic valves will have manufacturers stamp saying Teflon tape only. And warranty will be voided if dope is used. But I use teflon and megalock on just about everything including gas with great success but with caution to keep it where it belongs. But that's me and respect others way of doing things.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We were told yellow because of the thickness, and that's what sets apart the colours of Teflon


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Catlin987987 said:


> We were told yellow because of the thickness, and that's what sets apart the colours of Teflon


I've used blue, yellow, pink , and white tape,,,


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> We were told yellow because of the thickness, and that's what sets apart the colours of Teflon


Green is definitely different and it has nothing to do with its thickness. I do not know what it is that is different.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Green is definitely different and it has nothing to do with its thickness. I do not know what it is that is different.


I have used green coloured dope on high pressure O2 lines in a steel mill and was told there was no "oil" in it... said mill is long abandoned to elude to a timeline on my foggy recollection. .


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U666A said:


> I have used green coloured dope on high pressure O2 lines in a steel mill and was told there was no "oil" in it... said mill is long abandoned to elude to a timeline on my foggy recollection. .


A quick Google search led to find that most thread sealant tapes are petroleum based, whereas green is apparently not.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> A quick Google search led to find that most thread sealant tapes are petroleum based, whereas green is apparently not.


Hekp? Kelp? Gereen kemp?? Help??


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Guess there no doubt what they want on this gas meter,


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*I have always used white Teflon tape and white
Teflon paste on all my connections,
including a 2 PSI MEDIUM PRESSURE gas pipe
never had any leaks or problems with gas valves :thumbup:
*


----------



## heeterman1 (Feb 12, 2013)

i heard it eats the white tape,clogged valves ,burns up all that i use dope old school.j feel it just was never really thought about in the field.just in the inspectors office.


----------



## bighutch (Feb 14, 2012)

i was taught to use recto-seal on gas line. no tape . reason being some folks have a problem with putting the tape on correctly, .some seem to let the tape run off the end of the pipe. this will retared the flow of the gas .NO TAPE.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bighutch said:


> i was taught to use recto-seal on gas line. no tape . reason being some folks have a problem with putting the tape on correctly, .some seem to let the tape run off the end of the pipe. this will retared the flow of the gas .NO TAPE.


I believe you were asked to post a full proper intro..


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

bighutch said:


> i was taught to use recto-seal on gas line. no tape . reason being some folks have a problem with putting the tape on correctly, .some seem to let the tape run off the end of the pipe. this will retared the flow of the gas .NO TAPE.


What is the max amount of studs you can drill through when running a vent in SF? You a plumber?


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

The proper explaination given me by a petroleum engineer is Teflon is a great lubricant and slows friction. When you use it on gas it breaks down and can let the pipe joint loosen. On water lines the minerals in the water wills help keep the joint tight by minor corrosion. On drains there is not a lot of constant pressure, so no leakage even if it loosens a little. Next time you see gas lines taped with teflon take a pair of Channelocks and see how loose the joint is. The other explanation given by our chief plumbing inspector was, Teflon is such a great lubricant that it may alow the joint to be overtighten, with possible joint failure due to fitting being overtighted and cracking under stress.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Always see pipe dope, only once I saw Teflon tape used on a water heater. I installed the new water heater and used pipe dope. I always thought it was code.


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

I use GRIP on gas line larger than 1 inch, or any type of steam. Blue Monster teflon and pipe dope on water heater fittings. Blue Block, Pro Dope, Blue Monster are my favorites today. Rectorseal is the old time standby. In PA, gas unions are to be metal to metal groung joints. Old school gas co. inspectors would fail gas line where the union had dope on the groung joint. Don't really know what is right or wrong but when I'm done with a job , I do not want to take anything apart to make someone happy so I prefer to not use white Teflon tape on anything.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plumb1bob said:


> The proper explaination given me by a petroleum engineer is Teflon is a great lubricant and slows friction. When you use it on gas it breaks down and can let the pipe joint loosen. On water lines the minerals in the water wills help keep the joint tight by minor corrosion. On drains there is not a lot of constant pressure, so no leakage even if it loosens a little. Next time you see gas lines taped with teflon take a pair of Channelocks and see how loose the joint is. The other explanation given by our chief plumbing inspector was, Teflon is such a great lubricant that it may alow the joint to be overtighten, with possible joint failure due to fitting being overtighted and cracking under stress.



Don't be fooled. The very same thing that makes tape a good lubricate is also in paste. Look for PTFE. The biggest concerns with over tightening is with cast fittings or radiators. These older homes with brass were very malleable and problematic. Over tightening to the extent of other materials breaking is almost absurd. If it is truly a concern use smaller wrenches and get a brain for the newbs.


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

Codes are made by GOVERNING agencies. Many of these codes are in place to protect the public. Funny how most of the problems are created by uninformed DIY's and uneducated people with the balls to do the work and no brains to do it properly! Didn't you know the government needs to protect us from ourselves or something like that!


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Don't be fooled. The very same thing that makes tape a good lubricate is also in paste. Look for PTFE. The biggest concerns with over tightening is with cast fittings or radiators. These older homes with brass were very malleable and problematic. Over tightening to the extent of other materials breaking is almost absurd. If it is truly a concern use smaller wrenches and get a brain for the newbs.


 BTW only wrenches in my water heater kit are 10 inch RIDGID aluminum and channelock 430.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plumb1bob said:


> BTW only wrenches in my water heater kit are 10 inch RIDGID aluminum and channelock 430.


Generalized statement by me. No finger were pointed.


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't take that as a attack on me, I've just seen guys tighteng 1/2 and 3/4 pipe with 14 inch wrenches. (china knock offs, no less)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumb1bob said:


> Codes are made by GOVERNING agencies. Many of these codes are in place to protect the public. Funny how most of the problems are created by uninformed DIY's and uneducated people with the balls to do the work and no brains to do it properly! Didn't you know the government needs to protect us from ourselves or something like that!


Really??? If that is the case, why aren't the government going after those that are selling everything plumbing related like a open bazzar... no, they won't as they bring in so much income from sale taxes to keep the bureaucracy going.


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Really??? If that is the case, why aren't the government going after those that are selling everything plumbing related like a open bazzar... no, they won't as they bring in so much income from sale taxes to keep the bureaucracy going.


 sarcasm , it becomes you:thumbup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just wanted to report I found a gas leak under my buddy's range this week. The yellow tape wasn't good enough on a looser connection. Funny thing is with dope, you could hand tighten fittings together and not have leaks.

Yes, it is UPC code.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb and call BS. You can't hand tighten doped only fittings and not have leaks.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

phishfood said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and call BS. You can't hand tighten doped only fittings and not have leaks.


I can up to two inch. I would have leather gloves and two hands on the bigger stuff when using a 300. The 300 would bog down. Give it a try, it really isn't that hard if you work with wrenches everyday. You would be surprised. It will hold a 100# test provided you can get a descent thread out of the crap pipe.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use white Teflon and megaloc on up to 3/4 and then it gets key-tite on anything larger. To my way of thinking the gas should never reach the Teflon on the threads unless you have a leak therefore the breakdown of the product should not be an issue. IMO the reason for this Teflon "controversy" is careless installation. But I can see, after reading this thread, some reasons not to use it such as the lubrication factor and making the joint not so secure as someone mentioned earlier. I may change my habits...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

phishfood said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and call BS. You can't hand tighten doped only fittings and not have leaks.


You can if you're using pro dope.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> You can if you're using pro dope.


Pro dope is one of the worst from my expericne


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

I was taught not to use it because as you tighten the fitting on pieces of the tape can get into the pipe and can get into the gas valve and orfices and ruin them


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

I can't see how tape can get into the pipe. Just like dope no tape on first two threads right. 
I tape and dope just have to be careful and not over tighten


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Pro dope is one of the worst from my expericne


I've had the exact opposite experience than you.


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

gassyplumber said:


> I can't see how tape can get into the pipe. Just like dope no tape on first two threads right.
> I tape and dope just have to be careful and not over tighten


I personally dope it but have seen many thread taped never seen or heard of any problems in my area just what i have been always told


----------



## JHITT (Feb 27, 2013)

I've noticed, here anyway, that the gas company has quite a few rules of their own that are not in the code books. Dope only, is their rule. Slopped on with a snow shovel is fine, just no tape. In times of doubt or argument, I yield to the stricter code. Cya is my code. But, the gas company and the city water/sewer drove me batty when I was green.

I'll go ahead and edit this now.....when I said "was green" I was not implying that I am the best with nothing left to learn. I'll stop learning when I die. I just meant when I started plumbing. Just trying to show respect to those who may be my elders and or betters. Ah Hell, you know what I mean.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

I was taught to dope threads(green dope) the about 1 wrap of yellow tape and dope again. That recipe and being 6' 250#s wrenching tight. haven't had a leak yet, knock on wood


----------



## TheDanielGroup (Mar 8, 2013)

i know that here in south texas with the drastic changes in weather from day to day, it is important not to use a hard teflon or dope. i always use yellow teflon and soft pipe dope on gas or any kind of threaded pipe


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

TheDanielGroup said:


> i know that here in south texas with the drastic changes in weather from day to day, it is important not to use a hard teflon or dope. i always use yellow teflon and soft pipe dope on gas or any kind of threaded pipe


Do you guys rent girl plumbers?:devil2:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

JPL said:


> Do you guys rent girl plumbers?:devil2:


They need skinniest and shorties to really kill it. Tight crawl space? Rent a little plumber!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

TheDanielGroup said:


> i know that here in south texas with the drastic changes in weather from day to day, it is important not to use a hard teflon or dope. i always use yellow teflon and soft pipe dope on gas or any kind of threaded pipe


I saw ur intro. And even tho ur not a plumber now do to back injury. I vote u are welcome. Just mho


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JK949 said:


> They need skinniest and shorties to really kill it. Tight crawl space? Rent a little plumber!


That's me. 5'7" I go in the small places. I fit threw a 12"x12" access panel I was only 120lbs back then tho


----------

